# Game Thread: Thursday Nov. 3rd @ Miami



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(1-0)* 

*Miami* - *(1-0)* 

*Tip-off* – Thursday, November 3, 2005 - 8:00 P.M.

*Where* – American Airlines Arena

*TV & Radio* - TNT & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius David Harrison















































Dwayne Wade | Jason Williams | Udonis Haslem | Antoine Walker | Shaquille O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Alonzo Mourning | Gary Payton Jason Kapono









*Who's HOT ?*















16 points last game vs. the Magic.









19 points last game vs. the Magic.









25 points, 16 rebounds last game vs. the Grizzlies.

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles







- Strained Left Calf

*Heat-* 








- Sprained Right Thumb







- Left Calf Strain







- Lower Back Spasms

*TV:*


*Radio:*



*Online Radio:*
http://www.newsradio610.com/streaming.html

Prediction:
Pacers- 98
Heat- 94


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers will not win, I believe we are better than the Heat, but we don't have any centers to guard Shaq, they will take advantage of that.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I think Indy will win.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I think Indy will be up for big games like this all year...I know its waaaay early but I think the Pacers want to show the league whats up

Indy 94
Miama 88


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's gonna be a battle between these two teams, but hard to say a "preview" of what's ahead for either of us. We're without Posey, and you're without Foster. Both starters and key contributers to their respective team's mix.

My honest opinion though is that I think we're gonna win by a good 8-10 pts or more if we play good basketball and exploit the large mismatch we have inside. If JO is gonna guard Shaq, we need to make a point to dump it in to him until he gets in foul trouble. Without depth inside, we should run everything through our posts. The guards will be a fairly even matchup, but our mismatch inside makes me think this will be a Heat win, along with it being a home opener in the AAA for this new team.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

i think this will a very tough game since there no big man to stop shaq... samaki maybe?? :S
but i'll remain positive and say we beat them 100-92 ... sarunas for 12p and 5 assists off the bench


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I think it will be a hard game withuot our big man.

But I believe in our Indiana Pacers: we win 102-98


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I definately think that Harrison is capable of giving Shaq a hard time..


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Hmm... this is a tough shot. I don't know if the Pacers will pull through for this, but here's my prediction:

Pacers: 112
Heat: 110

Good Luck Pacers!!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Shaq struggled to score last night versus Memphis, he had only 12 points. And... who is their big man? Tim Duncan? Nope, Lorenzen Wright! Big Dave could play Shaq better than Lorenzen... we'll see how big a factor The Diesel is... I'm not saying he is gonna suck, nor am I saying he will have a bad game...I am just saying that he may not end up being a game winning factor... so, we'll see who pulls off the win tonight!

P.S. - JO could get Shaq in foul trouble with his advantage of quickness, just as much as Shaq could get JO in foul trouble with his strength.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

A good 2-0 Start I think

Pacers 95
Heat 90


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I actually get to watch this game, and I cannot wait! I got the night off from work just to see this game. I am pumped more than ever. I hope JO dominates, he looked damn good with some of his post moves last night.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I definately think that Harrison is capable of giving Shaq a hard time..


Wow. Harrison can't hold his own against someone 6'10" 250, so what makes you think he could do it against Shaq? On the offensive end, he won't be able to move Shaq at all, so he'll be useless. I wish we had Scot Pollard back for this game.

Pacers- 96
Heat- 91


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana 94
Miami 92

Artest: 22pts, 8reb
Saras: 26pts


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Wow. Harrison can't hold his own against someone 6'10" 250, so what makes you think he could do it against Shaq? On the offensive end, he won't be able to move Shaq at all, so he'll be useless. I wish we had Scot Pollard back for this game.



I love watching Pollard play Shaq...those are some of my favorite moments during the season. Scott always takes his game up 8 notches...too bad he can't do that for every game...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 100
Heat 96


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers 91
Heat: 88


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers 95
Heat 86


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Pacers 98. Heat 94


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Pacers Underated

Miami Overated


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Miami is gonna melt down to much talent thats gonna bite them in the ***.Pacers 90 Heat 84


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Indiana 101 Miami 87.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets go Pacers!! Do us Laker fans a favor and shut Shaq up! :cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice start, offense looks quick.

9-4 Pacers lead, early.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley gets anywhere he wants on the court.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Shaq looks terrible. Jermaine is keeping him from getting any rebounds, or scoring when he's more than three feet from the basket.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Good play so far, I hope Harrison can hold Shaq off to avoid gettin JO in foul trouble.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Bad call Harrison didn't foul him, and JO just stole the ball in mid air.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Harrison! :nonono:

I guess I understand why we kept Samaki Walker around. He's not very good, but with Harrison doing this bad a job of rotating on defense, he's going to get himself in foul trouble all the time. We're going to need Samaki to give us some minutes.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Samaki's first action as Pacer .


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Samaki just set two moving picks on one possession. He was lucky not to get called on that.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Saras is lost in Pick&Roll defence. I hope he catch up, if not-talentless and one dimentional Tinsley will be starting .


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

mauzer said:


> Saras is lost in Pick&Roll defence. I hope he catch up, if not-talentless and one dimentional Tinsley will be starting .


Yeah, he got beat pretty badly a couple of times there, but I thought he had a good quarter anyway. The thing that impressed me the most about him, was how good he is at bringing the ball up the court. Some people thought that would be hard for him, but he looked really quick.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Saras is lost in Pick&Roll defence. I hope he catch up, if not-talentless and one dimentional Tinsley will be starting .


Tinsley is better than Saras dude, Saras is a great player and I am very happy to have him, but hes too slow as of now, Tinsley is a better play-maker, knows the offense and league better, at this point hes better to have starting.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> Tinsley is better than Saras dude, Saras is a great player and I am very happy to have him, but hes too slow as of now, Tinsley is a better play-maker, knows the offense and league better, at this point hes better to have starting.


You haven't seen what saras is capable of. He is Kidd's, Nashes type player. Tinley is just regular TOP20 PG in the league. Tinsley is better defender only.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love Saras amazing player holla.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mauzer said:


> You haven't seen what saras is capable of. He is Kidd's, Nashes type player. Tinley is just regular TOP20 PG in the league. Tinsley is better defender only.


Tinsley can penetrate more than Saras ever will, then he dishes off, thats what makes JO so good, Tins gives him great oppertunities, I love Saras and he may be better than Tins, Tins just fits the system better.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger is awesome, he's shooting the ball great right now.

Saras just had a nice pass to him, I must add.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Any more doubter that Saras is running team muuuuuuuch better than Tinsley? And it is only 2nd gam eas a rookie. Imagine what will happen after couple months. As many told here, he is TOP3 offencive PG in the world .


----------



## Eloy (Jun 10, 2005)

Love the way Granger rejected Dwayne Wade!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice push by Shaq, but he's done it all his career, it's no surprise that they don't call it.

Croshere looks good... again.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Any more doubter that Saras is running team muuuuuuuch better than Tinsley? And it is only 2nd gam eas a rookie. Imagine what will happen after couple months. As many told here, he is TOP3 offencive PG in the world .


Thats my point, we have JAX, O'Neal, and Artest, we hardly need anymore offense, he is better than Tinsley I agree, Tinsley just fits the system better. Saras will be much more effective off the bench when we need scoring.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Stephen Jackson is being a bit of a jerk out there. He's playing well, but I don't see the need to antagonize Dwyane Wade and fire up the crowd, in the second game of the regular season. I'm worried that if our team keeps getting into emotional situations, someone's going to lose it and get themselves suspended. Be smart, guys.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Reggie Miller himself said Jamaal Tinsley is the true leader of the Pacers team, how can you bench a leader?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

yea i cant underatand that either


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

LOL At Barkley pronauncation of Saras last name .


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Whenever I was bashing Saras's defense, It was based off the comments of others in the leauge. Now that I've witnessed it myself, it is worse than what the commentator's have said. He's pretty good on offense though, but I'd like AJ to get some of his minutes.

Also, Mauzer, it is interesting that you say Sarunas is a Nash/Kidd type player, because Tinsley has the best court vision, handles, and passing in the league behind Nash and Kidd.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Whenever I was bashing Saras's defense, It was based off the comments of others in the leauge. Now that I've witnessed it myself, it is worse than what the commentator's have said. He's pretty good on offense though, but I'd like AJ to get some of his minutes.
> 
> Also, Mauzer, it is interesting that you say Sarunas is a Nash/Kidd type player, because Tinsley has the best court vision, handles, and passing in the league behind Nash and Kidd.


Exactly, he may even be tied with court vision.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Whenever I was bashing Saras's defense, It was based off the comments of others in the leauge. Now that I've witnessed it myself, it is worse than what the commentator's have said. He's pretty good on offense though, but I'd like AJ to get some of his minutes.
> 
> Also, Mauzer, it is interesting that you say Sarunas is a Nash/Kidd type player, because Tinsley has the best court vision, handles, and passing in the league behind Nash and Kidd.


Court vision , handles , passes same as Kidd or Nash???? I wish to see that ever. Then Pacers will have two top5 pg's.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Any more doubter that Saras is running team muuuuuuuch better than Tinsley? And it is only 2nd gam eas a rookie. Imagine what will happen after couple months. As many told here, he is TOP3 offencive PG in the world .



That is the most rediculous overstatement I have ever read. Top 3 offensive PG in the WORLD because of his play this game? Yikes. Get out of the way Gilbert Arenas, Baron Davis, Mike Bibby, Dwyane Wade, and so on. I love the guy, but you can't start claiming this stuff after an okay first half. It wasn't a great first half, it was an okay first half, he was rushing a lot of shots that he shouldn't have been taking, and he missed a few 'what should have been' passes.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

mauzer said:


> Court vision , handles , passes sam eas Kidd or Nash???? I wish to see that ever. Then Pacers will have two top5 pg's.



Yeah that would be sweet. Tinsley is around 7-8, and we'll see with Sarunas.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Court vision , handles , passes same as Kidd or Nash???? I wish to see that ever. Then Pacers will have two top5 pg's.


You are so biased its sad, how can he be one of the best pg's when hes so slow.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> You are so biased its sad, how can he be one of the best pg's when hes so slow.



I said OFFENCIVE pg's.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

David Harrison gave Shaq a stare down :clap:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

big pacer 20 said:


> You are so biased its sad, how can he be one of the best pg's when hes so slow.


Who's quicker--Tony Parker or John Stockton? Steve Nash or Speedy Claxton? What's the correlation between speed and being a good point guard? Tinsley isn't a fast point guard by any stretch.

I don't see why their is a division, when the two point guards basically play the same type of game. Tinsley gives you a little more post up, Saras a little more shooting. But both are excellent decision makers and passers. You've got two starting quality point guards with plenty of minutes to go between both. You're trying to win a championship, not win a fantasy league. Having Saras and Tinsley together gives you a better chance than not having them together.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TJ Ford/Maurice Williams
Hinrich/Duhon
Snow/Damon Jones
Jason Williams/Gary Payton

In the east you kind of need at least two very good starting quality point guards.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley needs to go back to penetrating in the lane to give the Pacers a spark.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

someone give me the play by play


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good job Walker stepping out of bounds. LOL


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> someone give me the play by play


3 sec left, Pacers up by 3, Heat have ball.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

ok just give me the word when wade misses the 3


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PACERS WIN! PACERS WIN!

105-102

Great game... I'll do guess the score tomorrow.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

who took the game winner??


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> who took the game winner??


Wade, it went in and out.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

That was a bad 4th quarter but the first three were good. Oh well it's only the 2nd game, the Pacers will get with it. It was good to see Freddie getting minutes.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

beatiful


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

good win


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Great win, I am much impressed with Jermaine's play. He seems to have alot better shot selection this year compared to various other years.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Pictures from the Indiana Pacers' win down in Miami:*









Indiana Pacers' Ron Artest (15) shoots over Miami Heat's Dwyane Wade in the third quarter Thursday, Nov. 3, 2005 in Miami. The Pacers won, 105-102. 









Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal celebrates after scoring against the Miami Heat in the third quarter Thursday, Nov. 3, 2005, in Miami. The Pacers 105-102.









Former Indiana Pacers Reggie Miller, left, laughs with sportscaster Marv Albert, right, before the game between the Miami Heat and the Indiana Pacers Thursday, Nov. 3, 2005, in Miami. Miller is working the game as courtside reporter for TNT.









Indiana Pacers' Stephan Jackson, right, shoots over Miami Heat's Udonis Haslem, left, in the first quarter Thursday, Nov. 3, 2005, in Miami.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Way too close for comfort. Although, what else should we have expected? It's the 2nd game of the season and we're playing in Miami's home opener. Miami is a really good team, i can't believe how much talent and skill they have until tonight. I was really suprised we went into their house and beat them. I thought we actually looked way better then they did, but we just kinda stopped playing mid-3rd quarter. Middle of the 4th our defense picked it up and O'Neal and Jackson took some clutch shots and gave us much more confidence back to the team. 

Team is looking good though, i am liking what i am seeing. Anytime you win in Miami it's a nice win, even if it's a sluggish victory, although, tonight we looked good and won, so i'm very happy. I think Miami is lucky they only lost by 3 and not by more.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

There were a lot of things to like about tonight's game, and a couple of things not to like. The one bad thing that stood out the most, is that both of our healthy centers are really bad. They don't know how to rotate on defense, they can't set legal screens, and they're always getting themselves in foul trouble. It's going to make such a huge difference when Foster and Pollard come back.

The other bad thing was mentioned earlier in the thread, that Jasikevicius gets slaughtered by the pick-and-roll. Jason Williams wasn't even that hard of an assignment, he just had to stay in front of him and keep him from getting wide open, but he couldn't even manage to do that.

The best thing to see is that Artest is as good as ever. I missed the Magic game, so this was the first I'd seen of him in a year. He totally dominated Antoine Walker on both ends of the floor. On top of that, most everyone on the team did a great job on defense, especially Granger and O'Neal. I also thought Fred Jones played very well against a tough matchup in Dwyane Wade, even though the box score shows that Wade had a monster game.

The other thing that made me happy tonight is that Miami doesn't look all that great, just as I expected. Even before Shaq got hurt, I was thinking that he'd declined even more since last year, missing rebounds that he used to grab easily. As far as I'm concerned, the Pistons and the Pacers are the class of the East, and Miami is down there with the Clevelands and the Milwaukees. They are definitely lucky that we only beat them by three tonight.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Big win for us.. I know there are still 80 games to play, but this is a really good win for us. 

Good to see the starters all have really good games, looks like to me Granger and Saras are still getting their feet wet, and when they start contributing - look out. This team could be flat scary.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I am proud of our Indiana Pacers, we beat the Heat again :clap: 

Too bad I can't watch the games in Holland but I think the Pacers are doing a great job!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Our team is looking great so far, I'm very happy with everybody, is just too bad that we didn't blow them out like we should have, but a win is a win so it doesn't really matter.
Also I can't wait till' we get Foster and Pollard back because we need them badly....
This squad is so great I really don't see anybody in the East giving us problems this year, we have too much talent and too much depth, we should easily have the best record in the league once again, we're just too good....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Great win for us, watching Harrison play got me thinking, if we try really hard to develope this guy he could be incredible next to JO with how big he is, I mean the announcers said it, he is the one guy that doesn't look like a boy next to Shaq, if we can develope him and teach him smart moves and what to do and not then he could be great. I wish our bench had more of an impact than they did tonight though I will say that, they played decent but not liek they normally do or should.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The first half of the game I saw was great. Tinsley looked incredible out there. He's so much quicker with all the weight he lost, and a few times he was even able to stay on Dwyane Wade. Sarunas also had a great stretch in the first half. Artest looked pretty good, but he and Jackson do look to shoot too often. Jermaine didn't post up much, but he didn't need to. Tinsley seemed to always get him the ball inside for a 7 foot jumpshot. Artest hitting a 3 at the end of the first was good and Jermaine hitting a near 3 at the half was great. Danny Granger showed a lot of hustle this game. He fell on the floor so many times, and much like Tinsley, seemed to be everywhere at once.

Reggie isn't a very good announcer, but he's just a rookie. I don't doubt him being able to become a good color commentator in a year or two. 

I'll watch the second half of the game once I get back home today at 12:30. Maybe I'll be more impressed, but losing our big lead and only winning by 3 is a bit scary. Apparently we still need to work at closing out games.



> Any more doubter that Saras is running team muuuuuuuch better than Tinsley?


Me. Tinsley was the reason Jermaine scored almost every point he did. I'm still glad that Saras is our backup, though. These two will be major threats to most teams, especially when they're on the court at the same time.

Final Score- Pacers 105 Heat 102

Larry Legend- 15
Midnight_Marauder- 25
Indystarza- 15
Pacersthebest- 7
Jones2011- 15
DJMD- 22
Pacers Fan- 20
MillerTime- 19
rock747- 11
PacersguyUSA- 28
jermaine7fan- 26
Lakers Own- 15
Zidane- 33
mauzer- 19

Winner- Pacersthebest

Just for future reference: It helps my tallying if people will post their scores a line before or after their regular posts. I might miss a few scores if this continues. Examples:

Content....................................................................................................................................................................................

Pacers 105 Heat 102

Or

Content....................................................................................................................................................................................

Pacers: 105
Heat: 102


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn I only got to see the end of the 4th quarter. Dwayne Wade's shot was too close, I thought it was in at first.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Larry Legend- 15
> Midnight_Marauder- 25
> Indystarza- 15
> Pacersthebest- 7
> ...


 :banana: 

What dit I won  ?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> There were a lot of things to like about tonight's game, and a couple of things not to like. The one bad thing that stood out the most, is that both of our healthy centers are really bad. They don't know how to rotate on defense, they can't set legal screens, and they're always getting themselves in foul trouble. It's going to make such a huge difference when Foster and Pollard come back.
> 
> The other bad thing was mentioned earlier in the thread, that Jasikevicius gets slaughtered by the pick-and-roll. Jason Williams wasn't even that hard of an assignment, he just had to stay in front of him and keep him from getting wide open, but he couldn't even manage to do that.
> 
> ...


You keep thinking that...2 games into the season and we're down with the lower-East playoff teams!? That's pretty funny. Remember, we've got 2 guys who've been with us longer than 2 years, and only 5 from last year. It's gonna take us time to gel into a finished product. You had a nice win, don't get me wrong, you deserve props for coming into our house and beating us where we had the best home record in the league a season ago. But....can we beat Indiana in a 7 game series? From what I saw, I don't see why not. 

I said it in my post here prior to the game, this game is going to depend on exploiting matchups. You did that a hell of alot better than we did. Artest gives us fits, and unless Posey can guard him, I don't know who we can matchup. Dwyane is quick enough easily, but not quite strong enough. Antoine is strong enough, but not quick enough. And Udonis (why the hell he guarded him, i don't know), isn't quick enough either. Same thing with JO, we can control him on the block with Shaq, but his ability to hit jumpers and pull Shaq out always hurts us. Then, you switch Haslem or Antoine on him, and he's so long that he can shoot over those guys. Zo seemed to be the best matchup with JO from what I saw. With a healthy team though, I think we can look to bang with Shaq inside, b/c you really don't have a good matchup with him no matter who guards him (maybe Pollard flopping), and Wade has put up huge games against Indy the past ___ games, he's too quick for Artest and SJax isn't skilled enough defensively to matchup, Fred Jones did a decent job, but you can only really slow him down, not stop him. 

We play next week @ Conseco, so probably still without Shaq (no Foster either), and outside possibility of Posey coming back, we should have another good game. Good luck in the next week...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, Shaq definately looked like he has lost alot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*All's Well for Artest, Pacers in Early Going*

*So Far, So Good In Suspended Forward's Return: Pacers 105, Heat 102*

By Michael Lee
Washington Post Staff Writer
Friday, November 4, 2005; Page E05

<nitf>MIAMI, Nov. 3 -- Even with NBA Commissioner David Stern on hand, Indiana forward Ron Artest could not contain himself. In the second quarter of his second regular season game since serving a 73-game suspension, Artest made contact with a fan.</nitf>

<nitf>On this night, however, Artest didn't trigger a melee as he did last season, when he was pelted by a cup of beer at The Palace of Auburn Hills and set off the Nov. 19 brawl with Detroit Pistons fans that Stern recently called "the low point, as far as perception of our league."</nitf>

<nitf>Instead, Artest knocked down a three-pointer at the end of the first quarter of the Pacers' 105-102 win against the Miami Heat and skipped to the courtside seats at American Airlines Arena. He slapped five with a stunned Jorge Perez, a local real estate developer who had spent a good portion of the first period heckling the talented but troubled Artest. "I figured I either give him a high-five or he'd beat the [crap] out of me," Perez said. "I figured the high-five was better."</nitf>

<nitf>Artest, the temper-tantrum throwing, video-monitor tossing instigator, realizes that he will be cast as the villain in most every NBA arena this season, but it's a role that he relishes. "If Ron Artest is in your arena, you've got to take advantage of that -- you got to boo," Artest said after scoring a season-high 22 points.</nitf>

<nitf>Artest received deafening boos when he was introduced in the same building where he clashed with Heat President Pat Riley three years ago, when Riley was coach of the team. Fans in Miami repeatedly screamed for officials to slap Artest with a technical foul, especially after Artest angrily slapped down the ball in frustration in the first quarter.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/11/04/AR2005110400002.html
</nitf>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: All's Well for Artest, Pacers in Early Going*

*pacers 105, heat 102*
Pacers end trip by sending message


Indiana heads home 2-0; more important, it shows grit against an East favorite

MIAMI -- The Indiana Pacers had no timeouts, and the game was slipping away in the final minutes.
That's not the situation they wanted to be in on the road against one of the top teams in the NBA.

But rather than buckle, the Pacers showed signs of their maturity by staying composed long enough to send a message to the Miami Heat and the rest of the league in their 105-102 victory at AmericanAirlines Arena.


"The great thing is I didn't need to talk about it in the huddle, the players were talking about it," Pacers coach Rick Carlisle said. "Let's keep our poise, let's hang in, let's stay aggressive. The players did all those things to give themselves a chance to win."


Heat All-Star guard Dwyane Wade almost made the Pacers forget about the previous 47 minutes.
Wade's potential game-tying 3-pointer rolled around the rim before falling away as time expired to give the Pacers their 13th victory over the Heat in the previous 14 games.


"We showed a lot of composure," Pacers forward Jermaine O'Neal said. "We controlled this game from start to finish."

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051104/SPORTS04/511040488/1088


----------

